# My 7/8's layout



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a little layout mostly for my 7/8's scale trains. It will be mostly plants with maybe 1 or 2 structures. Its in a sunnier, more open part of the yard so I can use a wider variety of plants I can't use on my main layout. The layout itself is a simple loop to loop folded in on itself with just two sidings. The main grade is a bit steep at 3-4% but the trains will be short, industrial types. The smaller inner loop is 8 foot diameter. All will be battery powered. The layout is mostly raised using Tufboard ladder. 

Pics of the progress - 

Planning -












Turf removed with tractor and I invited the boys of the train club over to learn about ladder support -












Ladder is in - 











and back filled with gravel -









Rocks and topsoil/compost added. Now, its ready for planting and track laying! 



























more to come soon! 

-Brian


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice work Brian! That looks like it is going to be nice little layout. 
I do have one comment: It looks like the inside loop is lower than the outside. Have you considered drainage?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 11/03/2008 3:58 PM
Nice work Brian! That looks like it is going to be nice little layout. 
I do have one comment: It looks like the inside loop is lower than the outside. Have you considered drainage?






Its tough to see the grade in those pics. The whole lower level (boths sides) is at the same grade as the area closer to the fence (there's a bit of a slope to the yard). There could potentially be a problem but then again it could make for some fun swampin'. I hoping with the layout being heavily planted it won't be a problem. If it is, I already thought about putting a little dry well in the middle of the lower loop. 

-Brian


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Dude looks great! 
Send you and those guys to my house so I can get a building built and track on the ground again!
Toad


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice idea on the loop to loop, making it in a sort of figure eight.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Excellent Brian, You have come a long way since we saw it early last summer. Once you get the landscaping in there, it will be great. Hopefully the ICC won't take it out. You probably figured that out already, right?
Paul


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 11/04/2008 2:55 PM
Excellent Brian, You have come a long way since we saw it early last summer. Once you get the landscaping in there, it will be great. Hopefully the ICC won't take it out. You probably figured that out already, right?
Paul 





Yes, there has been a flurry of the activity in the past few weeks. I'm determined to get it done and have some trains running on it by Thanksgiving. There's a small Southern Magnolia about 10 feet behind the layout and that's another 10 feet inside the new boundary line (though we have yet to settle with those stupid mf'ers in the State Highway Administration a year and a half later







).


-Brian


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, Brian, you are going to have a super highway less than 50 feet from your layout and back yard. Hopefully they will put up some of those nice walls to blot out the sights and sounds from the roadway. Then you can landscape, er lay track, up to the wall.
Its looking great.

Paul


----------



## Webber (Sep 4, 2008)

Looking good. What are the overall dimensions? What diameter are the curves? - Web


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Webber on 11/05/2008 9:16 PM
Looking good. What are the overall dimensions? What diameter are the curves? - Web





Thanks Web. Its almost 25 feet long and 16 or so feet deep. The lower inner loop is the only measured curve at 8 foot diameter and that would make the outer loop around 14 feet diameter.


-Brian


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a nice size for an industrial layout. The ladder subroadbed should provide good support for your rail. Look forword to seeing it with track, train and plants. 

Terl


----------



## Biff (Jan 4, 2008)

Brian, nice work. I know you just put this one down, will you considered expanding that one with the other one (near future)? It will make for a nice long run. 

Biff


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Update - Initial planting is in and mulched and track is laid out ready to install (if I ever get done cleaning up all these leaves!







) 
A few pics - 




























-Brian


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking layout , looks like you will have some scenic picture taking locations there .


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

The layout is up and running. Still a bit of work to do like girders for the smaller bridge and building a passenger/freight depot but here are the pics- 

shots of the entire layout - 




















shots of the gravel mine (complete with a Tonka crane truck like the one I had as a kid) - 




















and off to deliver its load - 











and finally a shot of the layout in last night's snow. 











-Brian


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

What a great layout. The night lighting is superb. Just enough light to see everything, but no too much to make it daytime.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

That is just gorgeous. With the ladder system and all, do you have an estimate of the hours this project required. Thanks, Jon


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dan and Jon! I'm happy when a plan comes to fruition. 

Jon, I would estimate about 100 hours or so went into it. btw - I still have your email in my in box to answer. I will get to it soon. 

-Brian


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations. Great layout -- lots of variety and interest in a small space.


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice work. And fast too! I like your "ladder" system. How about a few closeups with an explanation of how you did it.

Very nice.

Paul H


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Brian, 

I really appreciate your commentaries on the forums. Most educational and proves your experience. 

I live in the deep north where frost lines can go up to 6 feet deep. I am thinking of the adjustable "pvc" tube c/w adjustable pilons (vertical) and adjustable stringers (lateral leveling) due to the frost factor. (Heaving compensation on an annual event and trust my location... very much needed)

Would this work in lieu of the track laying system you have demonstrated here? I refer to 15" pilon depths. 

X and Y compenstation is critical in the far north









Regards, 

gg

PS: your layout fits my back yard very well....


----------

